# stumped



## vonnagy (May 13, 2004)

ah the joys of vacation! I took a little road trip to southhead this avo, resulting in these pics, the lighting was harsh initially, but then the good 'ol kiwi glow kicked in for the last couple shots:


----------



## captain-spanky (May 13, 2004)

HOW?!?!?!?!?!?   

polariser & graduated tint filter?


----------



## manda (May 13, 2004)

yes do tell us where you get these wonderful toooys....

god, youre good


----------



## Mr.ReDEyE (May 13, 2004)

that's it i'm moving to new zealand......


----------



## MDowdey (May 13, 2004)

those colors dont exist in the states!!!

youve got to be doing something!!!



md


----------



## Lula (May 13, 2004)

One word *BEAUTIFULL* :goodvibe:  :goodvibe:


----------



## photong (May 13, 2004)

I need to go to a place like that!

I love the colours.


----------



## karissa (May 13, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> those colors dont exist in the states!!!
> 
> youve got to be doing something!!!
> 
> ...



I agree with MD..... Goood heavens! :shock:


----------



## Nytmair (May 13, 2004)

i agree with them all! amazing, but how do you get those colors?? i want them!!


----------



## Chiller (May 13, 2004)

Very nice!!!!!!.  Awesome colours.

Carl


----------



## Harpper (May 13, 2004)

Another nice collection from you, Mark. The second one really stands out for me. It has great contrast and the water reflection really adds to the picture. I also like the silky smoothness throughout the picture. Good work.


----------



## drlynn (May 13, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> those colors dont exist in the states!!!
> 
> youve got to be doing something!!!
> 
> ...



He's shooting his camera full of steroids.   

Great shots as always, Mark! The colors are amazing!


----------



## photobug (May 13, 2004)

Incredible sky color Mark. I don't think I could have gotten one that blue in Hawaii using _two_ polarizers. Well done mate!  :thumbsup:


----------



## aggiezach (May 13, 2004)

seriously yo, how'd you get those colors, Wonderful! Oh yeah and the composition is nice as well!


----------

